# ECS meeting 2011 in Tuebingen, Germany



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello all crypt enthusiasts,

As announced on Jan's crypt pages, this year the annual meeting of the European Cryptocoryne Society will be in Tuebingen (southwestern Germany) from October 14th-16th. 

Please contact me via email for details if you consider attending at the last minute! There are still a few budget rooms available, so try to grab a plane, train, car, or bicycle - I'm sure you won't regret attending!


----------



## illumbomb (Feb 4, 2004)

Any photographs to share? Thanks.


----------

